# And that's when the fight started.....



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

One year, a husband decided to buy his mother-in-law a cemetery plot as a Christmas gift. The next year, he didn't buy her a gift.

When his wife asked him why, he replied, "Well, she still hasn't used the gift I bought her last year!"

And that's how the fight started.....

--------------------------

My wife walked into the den & asked "What's on the TV?"

I replied "Dust".

And that's how the fight started.....

--------------------------

A woman is standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.

She is not happy with what she sees and says to her husband, 'I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you to pay me a compliment.'

The husband replies, 'Your eyesight's damn near perfect.'

And that's how the fight started.....

--------------------------

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary. She said, 'I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 200 in about 3 seconds.

I bought her a scale.

And that's how the fight started.....

--------------------------

I asked my wife, 'Where do you want to go for our anniversary?'

It warmed my heart to see her face melt in sweet appreciation.

'Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!' she said.

So I suggested, 'How about the kitchen?'

And that's when the fight started....

--------------------------

My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed. I turned to her and said, 'Do you want to have sex?'

'No,' she answered.

I then said, 'Is that your final answer?'

She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying 'Yes.'

So I said, 'Then I'd like to phone a friend.'

And that's when the fight started....

--------------------------

I tried to talk my wife into buying a case of Miller Light for $14.95.

Instead, she bought a jar of cold cream for $7.95. I told her the beer would make her look better at night than the cold cream.

And that's when the fight started.....

--------------------------

I took my wife to a restaurant. The waiter, for some reason, took my order first.

'I'll have the strip steak, medium rare, please.'

He said, 'Aren't you worried about the mad cow?'

'Nah, she can order for herself.'

And that's when the fight started.....


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

ha ha, thats a good one. i forwarded it to my wife:lol:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dave29 said:


> ha ha, thats a good one. i forwarded it to my wife:lol:


And that's how the fight started!:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This sounds like my life story...


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This sounds like my life story...


Why do I find that so easy to believe???:lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This sounds like my life story...





WERA689 said:


> Why do I find that so easy to believe???:lol:


!rolling


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, one I can actually relate to, man! This is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

WERA689 said:


> Why do I find that so easy to believe???:lol:


One more....

A group of DBSTalkers met at a local restaurant a bit ago, and they all had a great time drinking beverages (of various types), talking, comparing tech stories, sharing photos, and laughing alot.

After about an hour or so of this enjoyable time...and frequent visits by the female server to deliever the beverages....she approached the lemur located at the head of the table with a question: "Are you all ready to order?"...

To which the lemur replied: "You mean we have to order food in this restaurant? We were here for the DBSTalk party...."

...and that's when the fight started.... 

*(OK....actually, it was a night of fun and laughing...even the server...)* 

.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> And that's how the fight started!:lol:


:lol: she actually thought it was funny, and true:lol:


----------

